
Implementation notes about Henry Spencer's regex library - mathiasrw
https://github.com/postgres/postgres/tree/master/src/backend/regex
======
DrScump
Wow. I remember Henry's contributions on comp.lang.c when the first ANSI
standard for C was debated. His oft-used .sig line quoted Dennis Ritchie's
objection to noalias.

example: [http://www-
mice.cs.ucl.ac.uk/multimedia/misc/tcp_ip/8805.mm....](http://www-
mice.cs.ucl.ac.uk/multimedia/misc/tcp_ip/8805.mm.www/0133.html)

------
brudgers
Henry Spencer:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Spencer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Spencer)

~~~
luckydude
I'm old enough to have read tons and tons of his posts to usenix from back in
the day. Lots of fun, very talented guy.

Anyone know what he is doing these days? Enjoying retirement?

